# Stricture



## Deepgreen (Dec 9, 2001)

I am in agony with a stricture and awaiting tests. I have been on Asacol for 8 dyas with no relief yet. How long will it take to work?My bowels bulge up and rumble and the noise is horendous....eating makes the pain worse and if i don't eat I am sick cos I have a stomach ulcer.I am under appaling stres and about to lose my home and I am unable to stand! I truely have had enough. I have asked the consultant for a strong, non constipating painkiller and a stool softener so i can try to eat without fear of a bloackage.Any advice please? Thank you.


----------

